# Elektronikas forums >  Maza patiesība par LED

## Tārps

TV raidījumā "Vides fakti" redzēju nelielu sižetu par LED lampām un to testēšanu. Varbūt arī vēl kādu tas interesē. Tad nu ejiet uz 
http://www.videsfakti.lv/skatities-r...tent_id=8839p5  un skatieties no 9. minūtes.

----------


## cccv

interesanti par lumeniem, laikam paši nesaprot ko tas nozīmē.
ar dīvaini ka CRI  nosaukts par RA

----------


## moon

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Color_rendering_index tur parādās gan CRI gan Ra saīsinājumi

----------


## cccv

tev taisnība

----------


## defender

> interesanti par lumeniem, laikam paši nesaprot ko tas nozīmē.
> ar dīvaini ka CRI  nosaukts par RA


 Es pats esmu to LED smaukšanaos upuris :: ....Sapirku kada 8 LED spuldzes iekš kuras ir 160LED diodītes.5W -katra 5LS...
Lai istabu normāl izgaismotu bija  divas jaliek lietā,bet nepagāj ne 3 mēneši kad  viņas palika  uz pusi tumšakas!!!
Noskatoties šo raidījumu-noskaidroju k jabūt aluminij radeatoram,bet šīm  spuldzēm nekas   tāds nebija....
Tik  nesaprat prēkš kam tas  --LED diodēm vai barošanai,kas viņam jadzesē !!!?

----------


## juris90

Radiators domats pašai diodei, lai no kristāla aizvadītu lieko siltumu, līdzīgi kā datora procesoram vairāk sakarstot produktivitāte zūd.  ::

----------


## defender

> Radiators domats pašai diodei, lai no kristāla aizvadītu lieko siltumu, līdzīgi kā datora procesoram vairāk sakarstot produktivitāte zūd.


 Nu vot  kadu gadu šõ lietu šeit klāstīju-un jau mineju par  vai karsesana nebus iemesls  LED diožu satumšanai ar laiku-..............Smējas par to -redz ka ta ar  sanāk ...būtu bijis radiators  vel tagat  gaisas būtu...
Sapirku atpakāl  gāzes spuldzes...

----------


## Jurkins

Es gan visā dzīvoklī esmu salicis LED. Tiaki no e-līča. Pašas pirmās koridorā ir aukstās baltās 3W ar 48diodītēm, ja nemaldos. Toreiz pirku pa USD 4.59 gabalā. Jau 4 gadi, neviena nav izdegusi. Vasarā bišķi paremontēšos, ielikšu pa vidu siltās, bet žēl, ka nevar tādas pašas dabūt. Smuki izskatās, tās baltās diodītes sešstūrī. Pie tam šīm katrai spīd mazs punktiņš. Bet visur citur ir saliktas 3*1W siltās gan MR16, gan E27, gan E14. Reizi pa reizei izdeg kāda diode, kuras ir iepirktas pa 25 centiem turpat un tiek nomainītas. Baroklis nav izdedzis nevienai. Pēdējās nopirku pa USD 2,59 gab. Un visbeidzot galda lampās un vēl šur tur ir saliktas 7W un 9W E27 ar SMD diodēm. Pēdējās maksāja USD 15,90 par trijām. Ekonomija ir, kā saka, uz sejas. "Ekonomiskās" dega ārā neatkarīgi no ražotāja un cenas - viena otra lētā dega 5-6 gadus, citas no Filipa čušs pēc pusgada. Ja dzīvoklī ieslēdz visas gaismas sanāk zem 200W.

----------


## defender

Es tagat panēmu vienu LED elementu kas paredzēts āru prožektoriem "siltais" http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...E:L:OU:GB:3160
skaidrs ir tas ka šim nu tiešām  aiz muguras  saucamo dzeses radiatoru vaig....Tik vēl nezinu  ka to barošanu  50W nodrošināšu,varbūt kads  var pamest ideju!?

----------


## defender

> Es gan visā dzīvoklī esmu salicis LED. Tiaki no e-līča.


 Nu jā es toreiz  sapirkos tiesi no ebay-un ka video teikts ka iesmere plastikāta korpusa un sveiki....-es tak toreiz nojaut ka vinām tā nevaidzetu silt -iekšpuse pa vidu tā barošana iebūvēta  ar visiem kondiņiem ...ķipa5W un tad pat  uz kadiem 50 % siltums ...un pec 3 menešīem diodes palika  uz pusi blavakas ,naktslampiņas variants :: !

----------


## Jurkins

Man vienā istabā pie griestiem bija tāds plakans gaismeklis ar metāla pannu uz griestu pusi. Saskrūvēju kaut kādas 15 STAR 1W un iemetu smuku draiverīti no dealextreme. Deg jau gadus divus. Bet vispār līdz šim nav nācies saskarties ar tādu spožuma kritumu.

50W LEDiem var nopirkt speciālus smukus baroklīšus. Maaksā apmēram tikpat cik LEs. Bet vispār atsevišķi pirkt daļas, lai taisītu prožektoru, nav vērts. Apmēram tas pats būs gatavs prožektors, ja vien, protams, netaisa kaut kādu speciālo dizainu.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odkw...river&_sacat=0

----------


## defender

> 50W LEDiem var nopirkt speciālus smukus baroklīšus. Maaksā apmēram  tikpat cik LEs. Bet vispār atsevišķi pirkt daļas, lai taisītu  prožektoru, nav vērts. Apmēram tas pats būs gatavs prožektors, ja vien,  protams, netaisa kaut kādu speciālo dizainu.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odkw...river&_sacat=0


 Nū LV tak ap 50 ls maksā tads prožektors!!!
Doma  ir noķidāt to lielo halegēno  prožektoru un iebuvēt iekš  sos protam tas radiātors kautkads japiekombinē -domāju  būs labs arpuse!Pagaidam   ir  tas  10W prožiktorelis -tik nepaskatījos  kādu pērku ,atnacis ' day  'variants -.
Tā jau no tālienas liekas ka baigais prožektors ,bet  ta  kanapi sētu izgaismo!
Darba vieta ir 30W dienas gaisma "paman jau pa 800m.,jau pa kilometru iespaidīgs skats" un 10W siltais  ...siltais 10W   baigi feins -mazins  bet 20 metrus pārskatams,gaiši!!!
Talab tapa  šā idej panemt  tikai  prožektora elementu silto variantu....!
Visu prožektoru bails ņemt  -ka neapliek ar nodoklīem tad toč sanaks dargāks neka LV :: !
Vien  vārd sakot notestēsim "samaģelku" un tad spriedīsim...Paldies pa lynku,  jau  Yotube pamanīju ka var atsevišķ dabūt-,"mājās  ir viens 12V-70W tas  jau nederēs"?!

----------


## Jurkins

Lūk tur jau tā lieta, ka jāiekombinē radiators. Man divus gadus kaut kur atpakaļ bija doma ar mazo prožektoru 10W. Tā i stāv tas prožektors vēl šodien izķidāts. Pamēģini normāli iekombinēt to siltumnovadīšanu, radiators iekšā neko neatrisinās, vajag to siltumu uz āru dabūt. Un barokli arī nevar gluži bāzt sazin kur iekšā, šim arī derētu siltumu novadīt. Un rezultātā:
http://web.argus.lv/shop/productinfo/PROL50W.IP65.W/hwindex.htm
45 lati un dzīvo laimīgs. Iespējams, ka kaut kur tepat LV var vēl lētāk dabūt.

----------


## AndrisZ

Man tik nav skaidrs kādā veidā darbojas tas reflektors. Izskatās pēc butaforijas.

----------


## defender

Mums "Domo" lētakais variants  30W 38ls.-...50W nemaz nau iespējams dabūt....
http://m-craft.lv/images/items/bYosevtXlLc.jpg    Šāds, nu paskat gar sāniem ir  kur halogēnas spuldzes  gali ...ir tādi  ka siltum izvadoši  elementi -vaidzētu tādu radiatoru kura gali saistas  ar to abiem  galiem  -domaju būs labais-lielākā problem to   dzeses   element piemeklēt , man te veci lorini mētājās ,japaķidā!
Ta jau   nau maksla izmest  pus simtis ls...par orģīnālu -tiesi  tur tā velme ko  tādu  pašam palaist....AAA un nejau visu nakti šis man ņems un spīdēs-  kustības sensors 5 minutes pec kustības...
Lēti  un vispār vērts tikai 20ls viņš ir...ja dargāks  tad tas ir prēks tiem kas neskait naudu....

----------


## defender

> Man tik nav skaidrs kādā veidā darbojas tas reflektors. Izskatās pēc butaforijas.


 Ja es pats  reali  nebūtu redzejis ka tas ir darbība  ar ta domātu ka  butaforija...Tik ka jau pie mums LV te vis   3 x  uzcentots......Talab jakruķās....Tā man   nevellna nevaig to  lugturi....! ::

----------


## Jurkins

Man ar darbā uzlika vienu 50W. Spiež tā, ka maz neliekas. Tas reflektors gan viņam visdrīzāk nav vajadzīgs. Nav jau ko "reflektēt". Tas izmērs droši vien vairāk dēļ siltuma novadīšanas. Starp citu jau kaut kur redzēju 300W uz viena čipa.

Ap 15 USD LEDs, ap 20 USD baroklis, kaut ko prožektors-donors. Nu tā nosacīti. Ja būtu savām vajadzībām 5...10...20, tad, bet citādi.
Nez vai pietiks, ka radiators skarsies pie korpusa tajās vietās, kur tai halogenkai kājas. Man tas 10W uz otrā pentiuma radiatora karst diezgan nežēlīgi.

----------


## defender

> Man ar darbā uzlika vienu 50W. Spiež tā, ka maz neliekas. Tas reflektors gan viņam visdrīzāk nav vajadzīgs. Nav jau ko "reflektēt". Tas izmērs droši vien vairāk dēļ siltuma novadīšanas. Starp citu jau kaut kur redzēju 300W uz viena čipa.
> 
> Ap 15 USD LEDs, ap 20 USD baroklis, kaut ko prožektors-donors. Nu tā nosacīti. Ja būtu savām vajadzībām 5...10...20, tad, bet citādi.
> Nez vai pietiks, ka radiators skarsies pie korpusa tajās vietās, kur tai halogenkai kājas. Man tas 10W uz otrā pentiuma radiatora karst diezgan nežēlīgi.


 Vispār tak  kālab  šim jakarsē  tak  80 procent enerģijas  paterē gaismā nevis   siltumā izdal "teikts" -
Nu saprotams cauri nakti ja  jasvilst tad tur ta  dzese  loti vaidzīga -,bet ja  5 minutes lai tik  izgaismotu  sētu kamer  to škērso,  domāju butu  ne tik  lielas prasiba dzesei!!!
Reflektors toč  tur tikai  skata pēc -lai atpazīst kā  lukturi,yo tube  vispar  skatos  pie kombinets pie  caurtekas trubas ar kautkada aizsargajos  stiklin ka tik  lietus netiek klāt. :: !

----------


## Jurkins

Starp citu, ir vēl viena lieta, ja taisa pats. Iespējams, ka efektīvāk būtu ielikt piecus 10W čipus, nevis vienu 50W. Par šiem es neesmu interesējies, bet mazajiem LEDiem ir tā, ka 1W ir 80...90 lūmeni, bet 3W ir 200...240 lūmeni. Un tā arī ir (esmu eksperimentējis), ka vizuāli (mērītāja gan nav) 9x1W ir konkrēti spilgtāka gaisma par 3x3W.

----------


## kvaris

Piedodiet, ka offtopic, bet piedalījos šī sižeta veidošanā.  ::

----------


## defender

> Starp citu, ir vēl viena lieta, ja taisa pats. Iespējams, ka efektīvāk būtu ielikt piecus 10W čipus, nevis vienu 50W. Par šiem es neesmu interesējies, bet mazajiem LEDiem ir tā, ka 1W ir 80...90 lūmeni, bet 3W ir 200...240 lūmeni. Un tā arī ir (esmu eksperimentējis), ka vizuāli (mērītāja gan nav) 9x1W ir konkrēti spilgtāka gaisma par 3x3W.


 Un tad  droši  tos vares grust  zem viena 50w  driveriša"barolķļa"?
Nezin izliekas ka  5 čipi bus  problematiskāk dzesēt..,Nu lieta tāda -pirms piedalījos šai tēmā  jau  tika nopirkts 50W čips,tālab iet runa par viengabala50W!
Darbavieta nopētīju to  50W un 30 W prožektoru uzbūves -viņi pēc izskata  neatšķiras varbūt tas 50W  biku lielaks ,bet mazi...
Iskatās ka  prožektors buvēts ta ka  jau korpus butu  no ta  dzeses materiala un vienkārši aizmugure  ribota pie kuras no iekšpuses pieskrūvēts  čipš un +pie pakaļgala  atka barošan  -sanāk  dzesē abus katru no savas pusēs -tas nebūtu nekas sarežģīts ....

----------


## defender

> Piedodiet, ka offtopic, bet piedalījos šī sižeta veidošanā.


 Nu  ko tad labu samūldējāt -kaļis :: !

----------


## Jurkins

Nu tieši tā, ka dzesē pats korpuss. A bet kā tad Tu domāji. 
Nē, pie tā paša barokļa nevarēs. Un vispār barokļi ir jāskatās. Viņiem parametrs ir ne tikai vati. LEDam kā zināms vajag strāvu nevis spriegumu, tāpēc šos barokļus raksturo strāva, kādu viņi dod ārā. Tajā LEDa čipā jau nav viena diode, bet daudz. Tāpēc jāskatās kāda ir darba strāva konkrētajam čipam.

----------


## kvaris

> Nu  ko tad labu samūldējāt -kaļis!


  Eu, par siltuma aizvadīšanu jau bija korekti. Par gaismas daudzumu lumēnos jau ar korekti, jo lumēns taču būtībā ir tas pats vats, tikai redzamajā spektra diapazonā (viļņa garumā 555 [nm] 1 lumēns = 1/683 W). Par LED lampu ķiškām ar netika aizšauts garām.  ::

----------


## defender

> Nu tieši tā, ka dzesē pats korpuss. A bet kā tad Tu domāji. 
> Nē, pie tā paša barokļa nevarēs. Un vispār barokļi ir jāskatās. Viņiem parametrs ir ne tikai vati. LEDam kā zināms vajag strāvu nevis spriegumu, tāpēc šos barokļus raksturo strāva, kādu viņi dod ārā. Tajā LEDa čipā jau nav viena diode, bet daudz. Tāpēc jāskatās kāda ir darba strāva konkrētajam čipam.


 Nu vo 5/20W baroklīši ...
Tos 10W es varu atļauties nopirkt katru menes pa vienam"12$.gabalā" -bet veinu 50W nē!!! :: 
Patīk  paķēmoties -Vispar  gribu  to 50W uzlikt tā lai  ritīgi ermīgi būtu ,kā jau minēju  čips pie  notektrubas ... tik tikai ka aizsargats no lietus -ta lai gaisma rodas ne no kurienes ::  -kautkas tāds  gribētos...

----------


## ansius

pa pa, lm un w nevajag vienā maisā bāzt. teorētiski jau jā vienu var izvērst otrā, bet praksē ar lm raksturo izstarotās gaismas daudzumu un ar W patērētās elektroenerģijas daudzumu. pa vidu tam - lietderības koeficients.

apgaismē lietotie led (baltie) visbiežāk ir nevis RGB kombinācija, bet Zilais/UV kas ierosina luminiscentu pārklājumu līdzīgi kā gāzizlādes lampas.

tik teikšu godīgi man led gaisma riebjas, halogēnā kvēlspuldze rulē, tīkams spektrs, acis nenogurst, lai led sevi attaisnotu ekonomiski + komfortā, ražošanai vēl uz priekšu jāiet. ar kaut cik ciešamu CRI (lai gan LED īsti pēc CRI mērīt nav korekti) LED maksā bargu naudu.

----------


## kvaris

Vajag īsā loka ksenona lampu izmantot - tai spektrs ir ļoti tuvs D65 spektram, kam CRI = 100%.

----------


## defender

> p
> 
> tik teikšu godīgi man led gaisma riebjas, halogēnā kvēlspuldze rulē, tīkams spektrs, acis nenogurst, lai led sevi attaisnotu ekonomiski + komfortā, ražošanai vēl uz priekšu jāiet. .


 Warm"siltā" LEDe jau ir tīri tīkams ...

----------


## defender

Un kas paskaidros kas šīm kautko dzesē....http://i918.photobucket.com/albums/a...g?t=1314603033Tieši šīs man  3 mēneš laikā  palika uz pusi  tumšākas!
Un vispār kā  šīm diodēm izpaužās dzesēšanas princips ,visur kur redzēts ne smakas no dzesešanas !!!Ir 100 super led diodes varbūt  atjaunot ,bet ar dzeses iekartu :: !?

----------


## ansius

mans maizes darbs ir saistīts ar redzi - video, un tas ka citiem viena gaisma liekas ok, citam ir garām. lielākā daļa neredz to kā mirgo viņu ekonomiskās spuldzes, man par nelaimi, tas krīt uz nerviem, nemaz nerunājot par CRT. Led gaismā lielākoties krāsa izskatās nedabīgi un nekorekti salīdzinājumā ar halogeno vai loka lampu. Ne velti kino izmanto HMI un halogenos, ar izņēmumu fluroscentos kinoflo, kur viena spuldze maksā ap 100ls.

defender, nez tavuprāt tie baltie led ir kā konstruēti? un arī luminoforam ir īpatnība pie lielas noslodzes nogurt. tak palasi un pameklē info par to kā darbojas led, kā darbojas baltie led, nevis bīdi pontus - ko tur dzesēt un kāpēc karst? tak tas viss info pa brīvu pieejams, pameklē, palasi...

----------


## defender

> defender, nez tavuprāt tie baltie led ir kā konstruēti? un arī luminoforam ir īpatnība pie lielas noslodzes nogurt. tak palasi un pameklē info par to kā darbojas led, kā darbojas baltie led, nevis bīdi pontus - ko tur dzesēt un kāpēc karst? tak tas viss info pa brīvu pieejams, pameklē, palasi...


 Tak neesmu tads  fanāts par tiem  LEDiem  lai  lasītu -istaba man vairs nau nevienas LED gaisminas tik cik PC paneļos :: -Arpusē kratos nost no  halogēniem....Talab  tik  tāda  intresīte,ko vaidzej  to jau esmu uzzinājis...

----------


## Jurkins

Es neesmu speciālists par redzes niansēm, bet tās warm, kas ir man, šķiet tīri normālas, sliktākas par "ekonomiskajām" toč nav.
Tādas spuldzes, kā defender bildē gan nekad neesmu pircis.
Man ir :
http://www.ebay.com/itm/3x-9W-LED-La...item3a7c45f3aa
http://www.ebay.com/itm/3W-Warm-Whit...item3377be6de3
un tipa http://www.ebay.com/itm/MR16-3W-12V-...item19d3cf8b1e
tikai 220V, bet vairāk tādas laikam neražo, tagad ir ar GU10 cokolu.
Nesūdzos.

----------


## Jurkins

http://nnm.ru/blogs/DavidGozman/phil...n-na-vatt/#cut

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Vel šmaucas ar led strāvu - 20ma vietā kādi 40...50ma ( mazajiem 5mm lediem ) un pēc dažu mēnešu darba led izdeg... man tā gadijās ar 4 led rozešu naktslampiņām...

----------


## australia

LED izgaismotā telpā jūtos kā ieslodzīts stroboskopā. Viņi pastāvīgu barošanu izdomāt nemāk?

----------


## Jurkins

> LED izgaismotā telpā jūtos kā ieslodzīts stroboskopā. Viņi pastāvīgu barošanu izdomāt nemāk?


 Nesapratu?

----------


## zzz

Galiigi kjiiniskaas lampinjaas staav vispaar tikai balasta kondensators un taisngriezis, kaa rezultaa taas mirgo ar 100Hz frekvenci, vai pastraadaati citi "taupiibas pasaakumi" baroshanas taisiishanaa.

austraalija aciimredzot uzbridis uz taadiem veidojumiem.

Veel varbuut kaads gramokjejs uzkombineejis shim 12 V ledus ar halogeenu lampaam paredzeeto elektronisko transformatoru - impulsnieku vai vispaar parasto transformatoru. Tas arii rada prikoliigus rezultaatus.

----------


## australia

zzz - pastāsti, ar kādu frekvenci strādā "halogēnu transformators impulsnieks" ?
Man pašam tiešām nav LEDi.

Lai nu kur es biju iebridis, bet skaidrs ir tas, ka uz nosaukumu "LED" nevar paļauties. Būs zemūdens akmeņi un tiks mēģināts iesmērēt sūdu. Būs mēģinājumi pārdot ekonomisku sūdu pār dārgu naudu.

Par 100hz šaubos vai izšķirtu, nebija līdz mēraparāti. Nez, vai ir arī izstrādājumi, kas 50Hz pusfāzē šancē? Jo baigi cirtās acīs. 

Rinkopa mirstīgajiem - ierastajā kvēlspuldzē kvēldiegs nespēj atdzist katrā pusfāzē no 50 Hz, tāpēc smuki spīd. Bet LED momentā nodziest, veidojot gaismas impulsus. (zemapziņā šauj pa smadzenēm  ::  )
Palabojiet, ja maldos.

----------


## defender

Dzivojamās telpas es šadus LED  toč vairs nevelos-vot ārpuse tur maz  jauzturas....lai  ekonomijas,atbiedēšanas nolukos kalpo"kanekā  pati ekonomiskākā valsts :: !

----------


## Jurkins

Es gan kaut kā neesmu saskāries ar to, ko jūs te aprakstiet. Varbūt man acis bremzīgas, ar inerci  :: .

----------


## defender

Pa to raustisanos ar  nedaleca.......-vienkarši vinas  gaisma ir prēkš miroņiem,morgā tieši noder -tur to  zili peleko ģimi vismaz neredz :: !

----------


## ansius

starp citu, nevis redzē ir problēma, bet tanī kā smadzenes apstrādā... redze redz vienmēr, tikai kā un vai to uztver smadzenes. Ja darbs ir sasistīts ar redzi - tad to ar laiku var uztrenēt... tik diemžēl īpaši laimīgāks no tā neesi, tieši pretēji.

----------


## defender

> starp citu, nevis redzē ir problēma, bet tanī kā smadzenes apstrādā... redze redz vienmēr, tikai kā un vai to uztver smadzenes. Ja darbs ir sasistīts ar redzi - tad to ar laiku var uztrenēt... tik diemžēl īpaši laimīgāks no tā neesi, tieši pretēji.


 Nu vo es jau tagat ne ipaš laimīgs esmu-pec  radzenes  korekciju ar spradziena paņemienu :: !

----------


## karloslv

LEDu impulsus var redzēt brīdī, kad acis kustas, maina skatu punktu. Piemēram, tā momentā vakarā var redzēt, kurām mašīnām ir LED lukturi aizmugurē. Pārlaid acis un redzams, kuras sarkanās gaismas atstāj švīku perifērajā redzē, un kuras atstāj morzes kodu.

----------


## defender

> LEDu impulsus var redzēt brīdī, kad acis kustas, maina skatu punktu. Piemēram, tā momentā vakarā var redzēt, kurām mašīnām ir LED lukturi aizmugurē. Pārlaid acis un redzams, kuras sarkanās gaismas atstāj švīku perifērajā redzē, un kuras atstāj morzes kodu.


 man  LED   izgaismojuma monetors -nekas tads netiek novērots :: !

----------


## next

> zzz - pastāsti, ar kādu frekvenci strādā "halogēnu transformators impulsnieks" ?


 Frekvence tur apmeeram 50 KHz.
Bet kaa bildee redzams nekaadu veeraa njemamu elektroliitu aiz taisngriezha nav.
Taatad 100 Hz pulsaacija neizbeegami buus.

----------


## karloslv

Sviests, LED monitors ir pavisam kaut kas cits un strādā ar citām frekvencēm. Runa ir par impulsiem ar garumu pārdesmit milisekundes.

----------


## next

Paarbaudiit vai gaisma mirgojosha pavisam vienkaarshi.
Piemeeram "tests ar ziimuli" - njem ziimuli aiz viena gala divos pirkstos un liek aatri svaarstiities veedekljveidiigi.
Uzreiz var pamaniit ka atteels sadalaas sektoros.

----------


## Jurkins

Paņemam ventilatoru apskatāmies, vai var redzēt "spārniņus" vai nē. Es nevienam savam LEDam nevaru neko saskatīt. Ja ņem vērā, ka man ir no e-līča max lētākie savā klasē  :: , tad es nezinu, kur jūs dabūjat tos mirgojošos LEDus. Ja LEDam ir 3W un kondensators aiz tilta ir kādi 2.2 vai 3.3 vai 4.7uF, vai tad tas nav pilnīgi pietiekoši? Un vēl izejā stāv kaut kāds, neesmu pētījis, cik liels. Un tas ir visvislētāko spuldžu draiverīšos.

----------


## zzz

> zzz - pastāsti, ar kādu frekvenci strādā "halogēnu transformators impulsnieks" ?


 Next jau bildi paraadiija un izskaidroja.




>Nez, vai ir arī izstrādājumi, kas 50Hz pusfāzē šancē? Jo baigi cirtās acīs. 


Kaa jau mineets taadu prikolu var panaakt panjemot 12V LEDus bez taisngriezha un piesprauzhot pie parastaa blekja transformatora uz 12 V.

Shiis spiidees tikai vienaa pusperiodaa.

----------


## zzz

> Frekvence tur apmeeram 50 KHz.
> Bet kaa bildee redzams nekaadu veeraa njemamu elektroliitu aiz taisngriezha nav.
> Taatad 100 Hz pulsaacija neizbeegami buus.


 Veeraa njemamu kondikju nav ne aiz, ne pirms, liidz ar to shaads elektroniskais tranformators ir leets, tachu razho visai shaushaliigas formas izejas spriegumu. Halogeenu lampinjaam pofigu, LEDiem iestaajas mirgoshana.

Taapeec ja kaads taupiigais cilveeks "modernizee"  savu apgaismojumu, kas saakotneeji bijis taisiits halogeeneneem, pa taisno sasprauzhot to vietaa LEDus, kaadi pagadaas, tad rezultaats ir visai briesmiigs.

----------


## abergs

> >Nez, vai ir arī izstrādājumi, kas 50Hz pusfāzē šancē? Jo baigi cirtās acīs.


 pie visa vēl tiltām viena diode "kirdik"...

----------


## defender

Es te ta saktos Ka lielākā štelle par un ap LED notiek sai topica!
Talab iebāzīšos ar savu štelli ....Sūtīj no  eay vienu 50W "warm"čhipu -sanēmu  divus un nu nesaparast kas tur domāts -vai čaļiem nojucis iemaukusi  futlārīī  divus 50W  vai ideoti izdalijusī šadi ka kopa sanak 50W!!!
Jau pardevējam jautāju kalab divi cipi !
Pardevējs pats  izbrīnā-ka mes jums aizsūtījuši 2  50W  čipus!
Karoč  nofočēju un  lūk http://img.lejup.lv/images/lejupsunhbam1366446812.JPG   einu izzīlē cik katram Watu ,driverīti jau  50W  negrūdīs klāt pie  kāda 30W  cipa... !
Kā lai nosak  Watus  siem?!

----------


## Jurkins

Es teiktu, ka šiem ir 50W. Redzi, tur iekšā ir 50 čipi, man ir 10W šāds, šim ir 9. Ja būtu 30W, tad būtu ap 30.

----------


## kurmucis

Ja jau pārdevējs atbild - uzprasi čipu kodu un datu lapu. Vai vismaz nominalo strāvu un sprigumu pie tās.
Būs ko lietot, kad meklēsi barošanu šiem.
Pie viena būs arī skaidrs par vatiem.

----------


## JDat

Man, kā teorētiķim interesē viena lieta. Vai kāds no pratiķiem savos LED gaismekļos (vai draiveros) nav manījis Linear technology draiverus iekšā? Tāda sajūta, ka tas ir HiEND LED gaismekļu lietās... Protams ja neskaita pašas gaismas diodes.

----------


## defender

> Es teiktu, ka šiem ir 50W. Redzi, tur iekšā ir 50  čipi, man ir 10W šāds, šim ir 9. Ja būtu 30W, tad būtu ap 30.


 Tu  zini tev taisnība!
Paskatījos lynka kur pirku  un lūk http://www.ebay.com/itm/10W-20W-30W-...-/140902514379 izmeri no  20  W sakot čipiem sakrīt,bet paskaitot tos melnos punktus iekš tiem jau ir atšķirība!
Tatad tie tur nogļukojuši ...lai i nemaz  nedomā prasīt  naudu par to  otro ... :: !
Ja kads  vēlas pirkt šādus  čipus tad tieši  sīs pārdevējs -nū ,teikšu  ātri atsūtīja  "2 nedēļās"

----------


## defender

> Ja jau pārdevējs atbild - uzprasi čipu kodu un datu lapu. Vai vismaz nominalo strāvu un sprigumu pie tās.
> Būs ko lietot, kad meklēsi barošanu šiem.
> Pie viena būs arī skaidrs par vatiem.


 Barošana ir jau šāda!http://www.ebay.com/itm/160927171811...84.m1439.l2649

----------


## marizo

Man kāreiz pārītis 20W-tīgo ceļā. Tīri interesēja paspēlēties, paskatīties, kā spīd, kā karst. Tad jau došu ziņu, kā man patika.

----------


## defender

Nu re, šāds vareants kurš top būs labs-dzese jau  paknapa prēkš 50W,bet šis man kalpos 5minutes pec kustības...domāju dzese pietiks....http://failiem.lv/u/vvhchqz
Ka jau redzat esmu nopostījis  lielo halogēn prožektor -,3 lat jau  tik maksā :: !

----------


## marizo

Tiem čipiem vispār ir kāda jēga no reflektora? 120..140 grādu gaismas leņķis jau tikai ir.

----------


## defender

> Tiem čipiem vispār ir kāda jēga no reflektora? 120..140 grādu gaismas leņķis jau tikai ir.


 Nē ,bet  tjuning pēc lai paliek  :: !

----------


## defender

Kada atšķiriba no šā http://www.ebay.com/itm/160927171811...84.m1439.l2649 "  OUTPUT

DC:28-40V



"un šo > šai lynka orentējamies uz 50W http://www.ebay.com/itm/10W-20W-30W-...item6678c73e58  ?
                                                                                                                                                         -------------------------------------------------------------OUTPUT DC20-36V------------------------------------------------
Ko šie OUTPUTi izsak 50W LED cipam?

----------


## marizo

Atvēru ebay pārdesmit pirmos 50W balto un silti balto LED čipu aprakstus - tiem visiem Vf (Forward voltage) jebšu DC OUTPUT voltage bija norādīts ap 32-34V pie 1,5A. Principā sanāk, ka ar abiem draiveriem varēs spīdināt tos LEDus.

Jāsaprot, ka tie 50W čipi tiek veidoti no 5 paralēlām virknēm pa 10 diodēm katrā (bet var būt arī savādāk, piemēram, 50W var būt 7x7)
Čipam vajadzīgo Vf jebšu DC OUTPUT nosaka 2 lietas:
1) cik diožu ir slēgtas virknē;
2) kāda ir diožu krāsa - tā maina katras atsevišķās diodes un līdz ar to kopējo Vf.
Piemēram, šeit var redzēt, kā atšķiras R, G un B Vf.

----------


## JDat

Šeit var redzēt labāk redzēt kā mainās Vf dažādām gaismas diodēm. Tāpat neizmirsīsim ka gaismas diodēm vajag kostantu strāvu nevis konstantu spriegumu.

----------


## Jurkins

Tieši tā, diodēm vajag konstantu strāvu, bet izvēloties barokli ir jāskatās, kādam izejas sprieguma diapazonam šis to strāvu nodrošina. Un tur tad jāskaita tie Vf kopā.

----------


## defender

> Tieši tā, diodēm vajag konstantu strāvu, bet izvēloties barokli ir jāskatās, kādam izejas sprieguma diapazonam šis to strāvu nodrošina. Un tur tad jāskaita tie Vf kopā.


 Nu bet  ja ir paredzets 50w LED  chipiem tad ar  ir - es tur nenemos apspriest daudz  ....savadak kada jega  vispar ko  veidot ja nau ka vajag...
Nu  nopirks kads kas zin  par to lietu -un nebūs ka vajag -tad jau pārdevējs dabus pa asti!!!

----------


## JDat

Neko nesapratu no pēdēja defender posta... Kātaisa speciāli nepareizi tā lai pādevējs būtu apmierināts? Tad nebrīnieties ka pēc dažiem mēnešiem LEDi paliek tumši utml.

----------


## defender

> Neko nesapratu no pēdēja defender posta... Kātaisa speciāli nepareizi tā lai pādevējs būtu apmierināts? Tad nebrīnieties ka pēc dažiem mēnešiem LEDi paliek tumši utml.


 Nu ja  ta sanac ka izteicos tik pec savam iedomām :: 
nu tas pardevējs kas man pardeva  tos LED  siltos cipus  iesaka  so  šai lynka orentējamies uz 50W http://www.ebay.com/itm/10W-20W-30W-...item6678c73e58,bet pirms intresejos jau pats  uz  savu galvu esmu pasūtījis  sito
http://www.ebay.com/itm/160927171811?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
protams saprotams ka  pardevejs ieteiks   no sava veikkola....,bet kalab nenemt lētāku ja atrod  ?!

----------


## marchiks

Atļaušos paturpināt LED tēmu. Faktiski 2i jautājumi:
1) topikā iepriekš tika minētas spuldzes uz E27 cokolu 9W. Tam itkā jaatbilst ap 75W vecajai spuldzei pēc gaismas... Ja man telpā ir vairākas tādas, piemēram iebūvētas griestos vairākas vai ir lampa ar 2ām vai 4ām, tad man liekas ka šie 9W jau ir pa daudz, ka vajadzētu pietik ar kaut kadiem 6-7W. Kāda pieredze no prakses?
2) Cena faktiski 12V vai 220V spuldzēm neatšķiras. Ja tiek aprīkota jauna būve ar LEDiem, vai ir jēgas domāt par transformātoru un 12V LEDiem vai tas pats un vienkāršāk sanāk ar 220V? Vai ir kaut kādas priekšrocības 12V-igajām?

----------


## marizo

Pastāv viedoklis, ka 220V-tīgās ir mazāk izturīgas no tāda viedokļa, ka ir maz vietas korpusā, lai iedabūtu tur diožu barošanas bloku - strāvas regulatoru, _draiveri_, līdz ar to tas sliktāk dzesējas.  12V-tīgajām (ne tikai LED), manuprāt, priekšrocība ir tā, ka ērtāk var uztaisīt barošanu no alternatīvā enerģijas avota. Galu galā - var likt vienu lielāku/ dažus 12V barošanas bloku elektrosadalnē vai blakus un ārkārtas elektrības pārravuma gadījumā LED apgaismojuma grupas nobarot kaut no 12V akumulatora. Gan jau kādam tas ir aktuāli.  Otrkārt - drošība - vannas istabā, mitrās telpās, pakāpienu apgaismojums u.c. vietas, kur mazi bērni var izķeksēt lampiņu no ietvara (MR16).
Katrā ziņā jāievēro, ka halogēna lampiņām paredzētie elektroniskie transformatori LED lampiņām nederēs. LED lampiņām vēlams 12V stabilizēts līdzspriegums.

----------


## Jurkins

Grūti pateikt, kā ir labāk. Manā praksē pats draiveris vislētākajām 220V ķīnietēm neviens nekad nav izdedzis. It kā uz 12V prāts nesās. Bet vienu lielu barokli uz visu dzīvokli sadalē nebūtu prātīgi likt. Sadalē arī vairāki neder, jo tad šie visu laiku strādās (bet mēs izejam uz ekonomiju) .
p.s. man galda lampā ir E27 9W ar SMD LEDiem. Viņa ir auksta kā beigta varde, un konstrukcija ir tāda, ka ventilējas ļoti skaisti. Un vietas draiverim ir pietiekoši.

----------


## marizo

Nu tā.. Dažas dienas atpakaļ atnāca viens 20W siltais čipsis. Dīvainā kārtā apsteidza otro čipsi un draiverus - tie vēl ceļā. Miera nebija, mēģināju iespīdināt ar to, kas darbnīcā atradās. Uz 400mA spīd kā traka, tonis arī likās visai patīkams, ne dzeltens, ne zils. Ilglaicīgi gan acis nepārbaudīju, jo parādījās trūkums - karst diezgan pamatīgi. Jādomā, kur likt siltumu pie visiem 700 mA.

----------


## defender

> Nu tā.. Dažas dienas atpakaļ atnāca viens 20W siltais čipsis. Dīvainā kārtā apsteidza otro čipsi un draiverus - tie vēl ceļā. Miera nebija, mēģināju iespīdināt ar to, kas darbnīcā atradās. Uz 400mA spīd kā traka, tonis arī likās visai patīkams, ne dzeltens, ne zils. Ilglaicīgi gan acis nepārbaudīju, jo parādījās trūkums - karst diezgan pamatīgi. Jādomā, kur likt siltumu pie visiem 700 mA.


 Nu ja man te divi 50W cīpi-jau  pieliku vienu pie  veca PC  dzeses   sistemu ar visu termo pastu -tik  jagaid kad atnaks  draiveris...Tā jau  dzese   varetu būt  pa maz ,bet ja piegraus  ventilatoru tad bus labi  -....
augstāk  jau bildes ir redzama  mana kombinācija ::

----------


## marizo

Šodien pastā paķēra izbrīns, saņemot futbolbumbas lieluma burbuļplēves paku. Gaidīju  tikai pašu čipu, bet atnāca 20W LED prožektors ar visu draiveri iekšā.  Tiesa - nedarbojās, jo draiveris pie čipa bija pielodēts otrādā polaritātē, bet lodāmura pieskāriens darīja brīnumus. Tagad domāju - rakstīt kaut ko ebay sellerim vai vienkārši ielikt + atsauksmi.
 Šādā korpusā siltums tiek aizvadīts tīri labi. Draiveris pilnībā auksts. Par gaismu - vēsāka, bet gaišāka par 150W halogēna prožektora gaismu. Kaut gan 150W halogēnā pēc lumeniem ieliek 20W LED.

----------


## australia

> Grūti pateikt, kā ir labāk. Manā praksē pats draiveris vislētākajām 220V ķīnietēm neviens nekad nav izdedzis. It kā uz 12V prāts nesās. Bet vienu lielu barokli uz visu dzīvokli sadalē nebūtu prātīgi likt. Sadalē arī vairāki neder, jo tad šie visu laiku strādās (bet mēs izejam uz ekonomiju) .
> p.s. man galda lampā ir E27 9W ar SMD LEDiem. Viņa ir auksta kā beigta varde, un konstrukcija ir tāda, ka ventilējas ļoti skaisti. Un vietas draiverim ir pietiekoši.


 Manuprāt LABS impulsu barošanas bloks tukšgaitā patērēs gandrīz neko. Tikai neuzzināsi, kamēr neizmērīsi  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Jā, jāatzīst, ka nekad neesmu dziļi interesējies par to, varu tikai piem. ar datoru barokļiem salīdzināt. Lai gan arī nesekoju līdzi. Ko nozīmē LABS? Nu, pieņemsim 200W (man dzīvoklī visas lampas sakaitot sanāca reiz 187, ja pareizi atceros). Kāda būtu raksturlīkne  - patērējamā jauda pret atdoto uz LEDiem. Vajadzēs paskatīties.

----------


## australia

Neesmu iedziļinājies tieši LED pasaulē, bet kaut kad atpakaļ intereses pēc darbā salīdzināju divus laptopu lādētājus.
Tukšgaita Dell vs Acer bija ļoti ievērojama.

----------


## Jurkins

Nu ja, bet tukšgaita ir tikai problēmas viena puse. Ko darīs tas 200W baroklis, ja es ieslēgšu vienā iztabā 24W. Būtu jāredz lietderības koeficienta atkarību no atdotās jaudas.
Reiz bija kuriozs vienam čomam ar pagalma taciņas apzīmēšanu ar maziem LEDiņiem. Šim bija doma, ka tie LEDi iedegās no kaut kāda lētā kustību sensora. Beigās izrādījās, ka tie LEDi patērē kopā ap 3W un kustību sensors 5W. Protams, tas ir galīgi nebūtiski, bet doma šāda.

----------


## defender

> Šodien pastā paķēra izbrīns, saņemot futbolbumbas lieluma burbuļplēves paku. Gaidīju  tikai pašu čipu, bet atnāca 20W LED prožektors ar visu draiveri iekšā.  Tiesa - nedarbojās,


 Tas tas pats ka man  atnaca viena  50W chipa vietā  divi !!!
Es šiem jauta kas tas cik kopa W-sie   pasi izbriniti   -kā  mēs jums divus  aizsūtijusi -es neko vairs neatbildēju-sie pameta tikai lynku no sevim kadu  driveri vajag
 ::

----------


## waza123

nepērciet LED lampiņas pa 3$ no ebay, jo viņas bez transformātora, tur kaut kāds stulbs kvadrāts ar daudz daudz alumīnija folija, viņš pēc nedēļ izdeg un lampa vairs nestrādā, deg daži diodi, pārējie nedeg.

----------


## defender

> nepērciet LED lampiņas pa 3$ no ebay, jo viņas bez transformātora, tur kaut kāds stulbs kvadrāts ar daudz daudz alumīnija folija, viņš pēc nedēļ izdeg un lampa vairs nestrādā, deg daži diodi, pārējie nedeg.


 Pat par11$ 3 mēnesos paliek uz pusi  tumšakas vai  viena daļa nedeg-talab pārgāju uz  sadiem  cipa veidigiem ,bet ar jau  jatestē -pats lieku kopā -tad jau manīs ka ar driveriem būs...

----------


## JDat

Es nesaprotu divas lietas:
1) Kāpēc (gandīz) neviens nemēģina ķiniešu lampiņas uzšķūnēt tāl ai LEDI atrodas optimālā režīmā un nesprāgst kā mušas. Kipa savs draiveris vai tml.
2) Kāpēc LEDi tiek pirkti iekš e-bay, kas ir tāpat kā pirk kaķi superpozīcījā. Kamēr kaķis ir maisā, tas vienlaikus ir dzīvs un beigts... Respektīvi. Ja gribās labu LEDus tad pat tiem arī attiecīgi jāsamaksā. Tad attiecīgos apstākļos jāekspluatē. Savādāk tads krievu bizness vien sanāk. Ieseksojam santīmu un ceram uz ekonomiju. Nu nav dzīve mūzīgo dzinēju, nav!


e-bay ķinieši tirgo ražošanas pārpalikumus. Saražo partiju ar LEDiem priekš brenda. Brends paņem to kas atbilst specifikācijai. Pārējais paliek ķinietism. A ķīnietis negrib apmierināties ar rīsu sauju. Grib arī piekost desiņu pie rīsiem, tāpēc tirgo HVZ ledus iekš e-bay.

Ceru ka sapratāk zemtekstu maniem vārdiem.

----------


## Jurkins

Pag, pag, man nezin kāpēc lieliski deg visas LEDlampiņas gan no ebay, gan vēl agrāk no dealextreme pirktās. 3x1W lampiņās šad tad izdega pa LEDam, nu pasūtīju pa 25 centiem čupiņu, pasmērēju termopastu apakšā. Nu jau labu laiku nekas nav dedzis. Protams, homo vulgaris, kurš lodēmuru ir redzējis tikai bojeviku spīdzināšanas ainās, šī recepte neder. 
Piekrītu, ka kaut kādi Luxeon vai Cree LEDi noteikti būs ilgmūžīgāki, bet nezin vai tur sanāks beigās ekonomija, lai gan, kas zin, rēķinājis neesmu. Vienīgi, domāju, ka pērkot tādu brenda LEDu par kādiem 16USD gabalā (reāls gadījums - 1W Luxeon LEDi dēļu skanerim) 15,59 USD tiek maksāti par brendu.

----------


## JDat

Emm ar brendu es biju domājis netikai gatavu produktu, bet gan pašus LEDus kā komponentes. Viena lieta kas mani spēcīgi kretinē iekš e-bay: specifikācijas trūkums. Gribās LEDu līknītes iekš datasheet redzēt. Par to termopastas zieķēšanu. Jā tieši tādas (un arī citas) manipulācijas arī biju domājis kā šķuningu. Tad vēk jautājums: Kāpec LED spuldze (produkts) ir lētāks par labu LED draiveri (mikrene, komponents). Tas gan liekas stipri aizdomīgi.

----------


## Jurkins

Nja, par tām līknītēm pilnīga taisnība. Es jau esmu ar to samierinājies.  ::  Nesen uzsūtīju IR diodes un uzdevu jautājumu pārdevējam par strāvām. Bezcerīgi.

----------


## JDat

A kāpēc nav līkņu? Tāpēc ka pārdevēji ņebumbum. A kāpēc pārdevēji ņe bumbum? Tāpec ka paši nezin ko ražo/pārpērk. Tas arī ir tas kāpēc negribās jebaju. Tie pāsi NA savos lukturos neliek jebaja LEDus. Dārgi? Bet vismaz nav kaķis superpozīcijā (maisā). Par cik pagaidām neesmu uzaudzis līdz LED apgaismei. LEDus lietoju tikai indikācijai. Tāpēs es labāk nopērku mazo maisiņu ar Avago vai Kingbright ne kā lielo maisu lētāk no jebaja. Manuprāt tas pats loģikas likums darbojas arī uz apgaismes LEDu izvēli.

----------


## Jurkins

Nu jā, taisnība jau ir, bet priekš sevis es tik nopietni tai lietai nepieeju. Ja ir lētas un deg, tad viss ir labi (tas ir pozitīvisms  :: ). Ja man tagad vajadzētu mājai vai dzīvoklim apgaismojumu taisīt, tad iespējams, ka darītu kaut kā tā - 12V lampas, draiveri nozaru kārbas formfaktorā ar ieejas, izejas filtriem. Noteikti nē variantam - viens jaudīgs baroklis sadalē. Iespējams, ka mēģinātu uzveidot kaut ko pats, jo spinnim mozgom čuju, ka pērkot eirosertificipidarizētu mantu no autoripidarizētā izplatītāja liela daļa manas naudiņas aizietu šī izplatītāja dzīves līmeņa celšanai (nu sorry, esmu maita un nedomāju par līdzcilvēku dzīves līmeņa celšanu šādā veidā  :: ). Vai ņemtu tikai brendīgās mantiņas? Nezinu, drīzāk laikam nē. Esmu žmots  :: , nevaru sevi piespiest izdarīt piemaksu par brendu. Protams, ja šī cenu starpība sniedz adekvātu labumu, tad noteikti jā. Ja LED apgaismojuma ierīkošana būtu bizness, tad gan lielākā daļa no iepriekšminētā nav spēkā.

----------


## JDat

Es vispār domāju ka Cree LED tas ir tāds ķiniešu ražojums, kuru jevropas bāliņi pasniedz kā kaut ko superlabu, drošu un korektu. HZ. Varbūt. Es vairāk cepos par to ka nopēkot LED apgaismes spuldzi, iekšā dzīvo tarakāni, nevis elektronika. Pie tam paši LEDi ir HVZ no kurienes un izdeg pēc dažiem mēnešiem. Pakasot pakausi gribās izmest elentroniku ārā un ielikt iekšā savu. Tas pats attiecas arī uz LEDiem (nevis produkts, bet komponents). Tāpat dzesēšana. Taisot remontu apsveru iespēju izvilkt paralēli vēl vienu kabeļu līniju uz gaismekļiem. Kas zin? Varbūt noder. Varbūt uz 12 vai 24V būs jāpartaisa. Būtu laiku māja domātu par saules baterijām.

----------


## next

> Noteikti nē variantam - viens jaudīgs baroklis sadalē.


 Un atkal man marasms piezadzies.
LEDiem tak vajag straavas avotu, kaa vispaar taads centralizeets baroshanas bloks iespeejams?

----------


## defender

Tā ,sodien sanēmu savu  pasutīto 50W  draiveri -tikai biķin apjucis ar tiem  +/- http://img.lejup.lv/images/lejupabpjzkd1368437007.JPG
Tur tie  apzimejumi  vells sapratis  ...itka ar  barokliti viss skaidrs ,bet  pie pasa  chipa  gan nesaprast  kur  tas +  kur tas-!? cik  yotube skatijos divos variantos var  tos  vadus  lodēt ?
Man vairāk derētu pie tām ausīm -vienvard sakot es neko nesabeigšu ja pielikšu nepareiz  vadus"tas domāts polus"?
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Pielikums14:36  tomer  nekādas  vainas ja sajuc poolus...jo  tur kur  atzīmets + un - galīgi nesaskan ar to,vainu driveris aplams vai čips ....!Biku darbībā http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLIlnjDNuaU&feature=youtu.be

http://img.lejup.lv/images/lejupzhrdpyo1368447062.JPG Kā jums liekas ar  ventilātoru  būs  labs?!

Bez ventilātora paturot darbībā likas ka  baigi karsē-dzesēšanas ribas palikās tīri  pakarstas +korpus  silts-tālab  izdomāju piekombinēt ventilātoru!Doāmju  ka vaidzētu kalpot!

----------


## Jurkins

> Un atkal man marasms piezadzies.
> LEDiem tak vajag straavas avotu, kaa vispaar taads centralizeets baroshanas bloks iespeejams?


 Ja izmanto gatavas 12V LEDlampas, tad šīm vajag spriegumu. Kaut kas draiveris šīm ir iekšā, bet neesmu pētījis tieši kas. Tā kā iespējams tas ir. 
Tāpēc saku, ja taisītu tagad no nulles, tad visdrīzāk sadales kārbas formfaktora draiveri un LEDlampas ar izravētiem draiveriem.

----------


## Edmundo

Tā kā LEDI nāk virsū kā tanki, tad arī es nedaudz paniekojos ar tiem.
nopirku 10W warm white led moduli, un izdarīju dažus secinājumus
1. Nevajag laist max pieļaujamos amperus, bet pietiek ar 50-60%, viņi varbūt ir nedaudz blāvāki, toties kalpos par 90% ilgāk, manā gadījumā regulēju ar pretestību, pēc aprēķiniem 0,9A vietā laidu kādus 0,5-0,6A.
2. pat 10W LED modulis karst , tā ka maz neliekas, viens no risinājumiem likt uz "no veca CRT kineskopa izdīrātiem Al radiātoriem". Tomēr ar jaudīgākiem, liekas, optimālākais risinājums - vecie CPU cooleri. Tur jau arī ventilātors virsū.
3. laikam tomēr jāazmirst par slēgtiem plafoniem, savējo biju domājis likt vannas istabā zem dūmakaina plafona, pie 060% slodzes karst ciešami.
4. Konkrētā LED moduļa gaisma, lai ko neteiktu veco kvēlspūldžu piekritēji, ir gaišāka<>patīkamāka nekā vecās 60W kvēlspūldzes, kas stāvēja iepriekš. Plafons ideāli kliedē tās starojumu.
5. Barošana. Visķēpīgākā daļa. Sākotnēji doma bija nopirkt driveri tai paša e-līcī. Tomēr cenas kaut kā nedaudz samulsināja. Tāpēc parakājoties pa savu hlamu bija atrasts 12V -2A skanera baroklis. Viss strādāja ideāli. Tomēr "mūzika ilgi nespēlēja", jo izrādījās, ka skanera baroklim bija novadējies lielais filtr. kondiķis 22uF 400V, ar iztecešanu un vienu gaisā karājošos kājiņu, līdz ar to izsists tranzistors un viss kaut kas apkārt. 
Vēlāk jau labie ļaudis piemeklēja divus parastos tīkla transformātorus, iztaisnojošās diodes, kondensātorus.
Līdz ar to divi novērojumi, strāvas ierobežojošais rezistors tomēr labi karst, karst arī baroklītis, > tātad tur notiekas kaut kādi enerģijas zudumi, līdz ar to tā ekonomija salīdzinoši ar CCFL sanāk tāda, ..hmm... diezgan efemēra, a čakars tāds ka maz neliekas.
Nākotn, laikam, tomēr, izvēlēsos par labu gataviem risinājumiem. Tai pašā vannā kur gaismai jāiet vienā virzienā, varētu paņemt kaut ko tādu, al korpuss, visi SMD elementi izvietotu uz plātnes uz spīd vienā virzienā
http://www.ebay.com/itm/E27-6W-9W-12...item3cd1b74103

----------


## Isegrim

Tu tajā vannas istabā dzīvo, vai? Kvēlspuldzes par puslatu gabalā brūķēt sanāk lētāk. Visas tās "ekonomiskās" fluorescentās un LED brūķējamas tur, kur vajadzīga "gara" degšana, bet kur pastāvīgi neuzturamies (priekšnami, koridori, kāpnes un visas citas "dežūrgaismas", piem tablo "EXIT"). Nav gan manītas baltās gaismas diodes, kas dotu tikpat līdzenu (ne cakainu) spektru kā kvēlspuldzes. Strādāt un lasīt - labāk tomēr pie vecās, labās "Iļjiča spuldzītes". Sagādāju krājumu atlikušajai dzīvei, jo kas to lai zin, kādas "direktīvas" tā €vrejsavienība vēl izlaidīs...

----------


## karloslv

> Sagādāju krājumu atlikušajai dzīvei, jo kas to lai zin, kādas "direktīvas" tā €vrejsavienība vēl izlaidīs...


 Vai tad ir tik traki ar to krāšanu, ir taču dabonamas pilnīgi eirolegālas modernizētas kvēlspuldzes ar halogēna balonu *—* i spektrs būs īstais "vecais", i nedaudz ekonomiskākas tomēr ir par vecajām kvēldiedzniecēm:

----------


## Jurkins

Kad es taisīju remontu koridorā, tualetē, vannasistabā, tad man pielikās visādas reģipša konstrukcijas iegremdētajiem gaismekļiem. Nu i saliku tur tās LEDlampiņas, kuras toreiz maksāja USD 2.49 gab. Un kopš tiem laikiem esmu aizmirsis, ka tur vispār ir kaut kādi gaismekļi  :: . Protams, ja pie griestiem tualetē ir viena E27 patrona, tur nav vērts skrūvēt iekšā advansēto LEDlampu.

----------


## Edmundo

Tas 10W leds nu jau maksā $1.44 ::

----------


## Isegrim

Kārli, es nesmādēju tās halogēnlampas, bet lielākoties man vajag šādas - "māteniskas" un ar atstarotāju. Tāpēc iepirku tā pavairāk.

----------


## Tārps

Šeit vēl jauna un svaiga informācija par LED   

http://www.delfi.lv/majadarzs/aktual...dens-akmeni.d?

----------


## janys

Zilas krasa LED no ebaja pasutiju letakos bet laikam tie tumsaka gaismas izkliede un redzeju ka ieksa ir redzami burbulji.

----------


## janys

Veel velos uzdot jautajumu ja seit apspriez teemu par LED vai laba sheema - 
40 omu vieta ieliku 47 omi.

----------


## JDat

Izrēķināt nevari?

----------


## janys

Vai tie LED var pardegt ja bija svaks kontakts.
Visi nepardega.
Pirmaja reize kad salodeju bija 45 omi tad pardega es domaju ka bija nekvalatativi ledi no ebaja vai svaka kontkata del pardega un ari karsa tie LED kristali. 
Tagad ir ok.
Tie ledi tie izmantoti automashinai salona apgaismojumam. 
Silti baltas gaismas diodes varu ieteikt labs spektrs atbilst parastajai kvelspuldzes spektram.

----------


## JDat

Un kurš tagad tavā vietā pie kristālas bumbas sēdēs un zīlēs kādu strāvu vajag taviem LEDiem?

----------


## janys

Es ar ampermetru meriju kopejo stravu.

----------


## JDat

Un? Tālāk ar oma likumu.

----------


## janys

Es tikai māku naudu sarēķināt pēc cita dotās shēmas to pašu atkārtot un sataisīt. 
Oma likums tur ir nevietā.

----------


## andrievs

> ...Oma likums tur ir nevietā.


 Vietā gan!
1)Jāmāk atrast LED parametrus un to starpā, kāds spriegums krīt uz vienas spīdošas diodes un kāda strāva tai spīdēšanai tur noteikta
2)Jāmāk LED "krītošo spriegumu" sareizināt ar 3 un atņemt no 12V - tādejādi atrodot, kādam spriegumam jākrīt uz rezistora
UN TAD
3) ar OMA LIKUMU jāizrēķina, cik rezistorā jābūt omiem, ja uz tā krīt tik dauz, bet jāiegūst strāva, kā bija rakstīts dokumentācijā par konkrētā LED modeļa spdēšanu.

Āmen

----------


## JDat

Paskaties vienreis lielisko arguda manuāli par LEDiem un kā rēķināt pretestību. Tas pat ir vienkāršāk ne kā domāt kāpēc foruma ir tieši tāda.

----------


## janys

Atradu google -

----------


## janys

LED voltmetrs tads der lai nomeritu spriegumu automashinai.

----------


## australia

tas taču offtopiks.
p.s.
spēkratos ir ap 14V. nez vai tai pirmajai diode tad nav pārslodze

----------


## janys

Tai pirmajai gaismas diodei ir 150 omi un zeners. No savas prakses skatoties tas nekas nav traks. Kad taisiju akumulatora ladetaju nejausi mazaku pretrestibu ielodeju spiid joprojaam laikam bija 220 omi rezistors un sarkans LEDs. Sarkanjam un zalajam laikam pAT mazaks spriegums 2.7 volti.

----------


## janys

Varbut kadam ir labaka shema ka uz LEDiem sataisit voltmetru. Te googlejot biju redzejis skanas limena indikatora kautkas bija.

----------


## andrievs

> ... ir labaka shema ka uz LEDiem sataisit voltmetru..


 Pirms trīs gadiem šajā foruma rakstīju tā:
....Tam izcili noderēs LM3914 
(bagātīgs apraksts ir iekš http://radio-hobby.org/modules/news/art ... toryid=943 , bet ir daudz citu resursu un konkrētu shēmu tieši akumulatoru mērīšanā)
...

te lūdzu piemērs konkrēti http://www.sentex.ca/~mec1995/circ/batmon12.htm

----------


## janys

Sodien satasiju vienu sev noderigu lietu leni iedegas gaismas diode loti noder del- lcd termometram. 
Led voltmetrs veel var pagaidiit. 
Si shema darbojas tikai ar vienu LED  :: .

----------


## habitbraker

kur tu rauj shitaas s**ainaas sheemas?  ::  Kuraa vietaa tur kautkas tiek meeriits?

----------


## janys

Atradu vēl shēmiņu -  
Ko var R1 rezistoram kādu signālu var padot. Varbūt caur kondensātoru var pievienot MP3 pleijeri varbūt mirgos ????

----------


## janys

Atradu youtube video par mirgojošām paralēli savienotām diodēm kas iet no mp3 pleijera domāju tadu sev satasīt. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yu5ybfSZnQ

----------


## AndrisZ

> Ko var R1 rezistoram kādu signālu var padot. Varbūt caur kondensātoru var pievienot MP3 pleijeri varbūt mirgos ????


 Caur kondensatoru tur toč nekas nemirgos (Q1 bāze "karājas gaisā").

----------


## janys

> Caur kondensatoru tur toč nekas nemirgos (Q1 bāze "karājas gaisā").


 Vai tie paši 12 volti jāpadot??

----------


## AndrisZ

Kā Tu to domā? 12V pa tiešo uz bāzi?

----------


## janys

Uz tranzistora bāzes pretestību.

----------


## defender

> Tā ,sodien sanēmu savu  pasutīto 50W  draiveri -tikai biķin apjucis ar tiem  +/- http://img.lejup.lv/images/lejupabpjzkd1368437007.JPG
> Tur tie  apzimejumi  vells sapratis  ...itka ar  barokliti viss skaidrs ,bet  pie pasa  chipa  gan nesaprast  kur  tas +  kur tas-!? cik  yotube skatijos divos variantos var  tos  vadus  lodēt ?
> Man vairāk derētu pie tām ausīm -vienvard sakot es neko nesabeigšu ja pielikšu nepareiz  vadus"tas domāts polus"?
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Pielikums14:36  tomer  nekādas  vainas ja sajuc poolus...jo  tur kur  atzīmets + un - galīgi nesaskan ar to,vainu driveris aplams vai čips ....!Biku darbībā http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLIlnjDNuaU&feature=youtu.be
> 
> http://img.lejup.lv/images/lejupzhrdpyo1368447062.JPG Kā jums liekas ar  ventilātoru  būs  labs?!
> 
> Bez ventilātora paturot darbībā likas ka  baigi karsē-dzesēšanas ribas palikās tīri  pakarstas +korpus  silts-tālab  izdomāju piekombinēt ventilātoru!Doāmju  ka vaidzētu kalpot!


  Pagājis laiks no šā manis iepriekšēja paškombinētā "LED chipa luktura" raksta!
Chipi tika iegādāti protams ebay...tai laikā viens 50W chips maksāja ap 11$-Rakstā redzams mans paškombinētais lukturis ar nelielu dzesi...
Tātad ir pagāsis pus gads kops lukturis tika palaists darbībā...Un tenu lūk testa rezultāts...Video redzamais lukturis izvilka līdz pat šā meneša sākumam,(stāveja aiz kustību sensora)...nosprāga LED ships ...vis sākas ar augstā gaisa iestašanos ,konstatējums radies pēc velviena tāda paša LED luktura uzbūvēšanas ,jau ar nopietnāku dzesi ....Pieliekot otro LED paškombinēto prožektoru (ša mēnes sākumā) jau parādījās tie paši simdromi kā  ieprieksējam -LED ships sāk mirgot gaišāks/tumšāks ,pavērojot tā uzvedību ir redzams 50W LED shipa no 5 rindinām viena lāgo -pec dienaktis jau divas rindinas lāgo -tagat ir tā ka vairs nelago ,bet stabili spīd 3 riņdas kas liecin ka no 50W tikai 30 W!un drīz arī tās nespidēs jo uz tām 3 rindiņām ir pa dauz  sprieguma -identiski mirst ka iepriekšejais chips,bēt  meneša laika salū!
Tad nu sāk rasties jautājums -vai LED shipiem nepatīk  sals ,vasarā un rudēni  "warm" tipa chips darbojās bēz problēmām?!

----------


## next

Man domaat, neveiksmiiga konstrukcija - radiatora termiskaa deformaacija vinju sapleesh.

----------


## kurmucis

Tieši pretēji: jo aukstāks, jo:
- lielāks spilgtums pie tās pašas elektriskās jaudas,
- ilgāks LED struktūras mūžs, jo zemāka darba temperatūra.

Tīri ziņkārībai - cik ļoti sasila pati LED struktūra?

----------


## defender

> Man domaat, neveiksmiiga konstrukcija - radiatora termiskaa deformaacija vinju sapleesh.


 Ja tā iedziļinājas tad jau itka varētu būt!
Augtais gais un uz reix siltais un atrodoties aiz kustibu sensora tas vis varētu būt iemesls nobiršanai-jo ik palaikam lukturis pievakare iesledzas un izsledzas -un tur ar ta deformācija var rasties ..silts/augsts visu laik liek čipam svarstīties..Pētiju šõ chipu uzbūvi tur cauri tam gelotam lejuma stiepjas smalkas stieplites kas kontaktejas ar metalu malinām varbū partruka pie deformasanos un sveiki gauja....,bet tā tikai versija kurai varētu ticēt ,salum parādoties šis vainas paradījās...

----------


## defender

> Tieši pretēji: jo aukstāks, jo:
> - lielāks spilgtums pie tās pašas elektriskās jaudas,
> - ilgāks LED struktūras mūžs, jo zemāka darba temperatūra.
> 
> Tīri ziņkārībai - cik ļoti sasila pati LED struktūra?


 Es jau ta pat domāju jo biju dzirdējis  vai te pat lasījis ka sie LEDI mirstot pie 120 grādiem Tālab otram kombinētam lukturim uzliku kartīgu dzesi ar visu 12 Vpropeleri kas dzese šo...pie darbības.....protams zem chipa plana kartina temopasta....
siltuma zina kad ventilators nebij pieslegts raugot radiatoru kadus 50 gradus sasniedz -tas ta pēc čuja... :: ,bēt pārkaršanai nebūs vainas drīzāk augstāk minētais vareants-,bet vienalga negribas ticēt cik tad tur to svārstību var būt ja pieskrūvēts ar visam 4 skrūvītēm....,bet nu...

----------


## defender

Jautājum zinošiem.!
Man ir 5 LED 10W chipi,vai šo var likt ķēdē aiz 50W LED draivera?

----------


## kurmucis

Visticamāk ka nē, bet vajadzētu zināt to 10W diožu darba strāvu.
Draiveris (ja tas ir tas, kas bildē kādu laiku atpakaļ) dod izejā 1500 mA, 10W diodes ir gan 350 mA, gan 700 mA, gan 1000 mA.

----------


## defender

> Visticamāk ka nē, bet vajadzētu zināt to 10W diožu darba strāvu.
> Draiveris (ja tas ir tas, kas bildē kādu laiku atpakaļ) dod izejā 1500 mA, 10W diodes ir gan 350 mA, gan 700 mA, gan 1000 mA.


 Nuja nuja pa to pašu driveri kas bilde ...man jau ir divi tādi ,viens tagat svilin 50W balto dienasgaismas chipu arpuse! 
Ir vēr  kompleksts kas sūtīts no ebay 30W chips,driveris un dzese-es vinu gribu ielikt griestos ,bet vēl to neesmu izdarījis .Lūk bilde  kā domājiet ,griestos kur smuki staiga vēsais gais  būs korekti likt šādu ?

----------


## defender

TA veči un vecenes ir radusies neliela skaidrība mana pasbūvēta LED prožektoru problēmaa...
vēl īsti jau nevar sapriecāties jo isti sals vēl nav bījis,bet risinajums ir tads uz 50Wdraiveri darbinu 70W LED chipu un pirmais novērojums ir tas ka PC radiators nekarst ka ar 50Wcipu....nu redzēsim ka būs :: ...japemēt vēl tas ka radiatoram ir  pievienots FAN uz 5V...
Efekta ziņā  uz priekšejo stiklu pielimēju no veca projektora  lindzu --efekts tads ,kilometra ataaluma  nožilbst ,ja trāp tai optiskaja izgaismojuma  :: !

----------

